# Problem installing samba36



## synack (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to install samba36 from the ports but the build fails. I did have samba installed but removed it because I did not have swat and some other features enabled. When I try and install it I get the following errors;


```
===>   dbus-1.4.14_2 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   dbus-1.4.14_2 depends on file: /usr/local/etc/gnome.subr - found
===>   dbus-1.4.14_2 depends on shared library: expat.6 - found
===>   dbus-1.4.14_2 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/dbus already installed
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Using existing group `messagebus'.
Creating user `messagebus' with uid `556'.
pw: user 'messagebus' already exists
*** Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/dbus.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/dbus-glib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/avahi-app.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba36.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba36.
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2012)

Try removing the user 'messagebus'.


----------

